# 34 litre nano tank: maturing nicely



## Ken Loach (19 Nov 2017)

My 34L Fluval Flex nano tank is 3 months down the line and coming along nicely. It is planted using TMC Nutrasoil Brown and currently thriving are 3 Java Fern Narrow Leaf, 2 Anubias Nana, 3 Crypt Wendtii and a clump of Java Moss. Livestock are Embers, Neons, Endlers, Otos, an Assassin Snail and a Nerite. I had some Amano shrimps but I think recently I have got a small spike in Ammonia (0.25ppm) and I think the shrimps have succumbed to it.


----------



## tam (19 Nov 2017)

Looks like everything is settling in well, that right hand rock in particular sits really nicely in amongst the plants. 

It seems like quite heavy stocking, maybe take one of the groups out? With anubius/ferns etc. being slower growing they don't take up as much of the fish waste as faster growing stems would so don't help compensate as well.


----------



## Ken Loach (19 Nov 2017)

tam said:


> Looks like everything is settling in well, that right hand rock in particular sits really nicely in amongst the plants.
> 
> It seems like quite heavy stocking, maybe take one of the groups out? With anubius/ferns etc. being slower growing they don't take up as much of the fish waste as faster growing stems would so don't help compensate as well.



Don’t know if you are familiar with the Fluval Flex but I have the whole centre rear compartment filled with bags of ceramic media. I reckon there are 10 bags filling it to the waterline so hopefully the stocking levels will be supported. I may well remove the Neons though if the low levels of ammonia persist.


----------



## Ken Loach (22 Nov 2017)

Today caught first sight of one of my clear Amano Shrimps and one of my dark Amano variants for the first time in ages, so they haven’t been killed off by ammonia!
My local aquarist has reported that some API ammonia tests can give false  results and an alternative test (which may be Salifert) is proving to be clear when API isn’t.


----------



## HiNtZ (23 Nov 2017)

Nice tank.

What do you mean by clear and dark Amanos? As far as I'm aware there is only one type of caridina multidentata.... the only reason for colour changes are water parameters really. As an example, at the fish shop they have a blue tinge, but after a week here with me they go more a washed out beige colour. 

I've bred upwards of a thousand of them and I'm still waiting for a true colour mutation.....


----------



## Ken Loach (23 Nov 2017)

My LFS says it’s a Japonica, which I thought was just another name for Amano? However, I’ve only been at this lark for 3 months so every day is a school day!


----------



## Gill (23 Nov 2017)

mmmm looks more like a wild babaulti


----------



## Ken Loach (23 Nov 2017)

Gill said:


> mmmm looks more like a wild babaulti



I bought them as 1cm long, low-grade Cherry Shrimps (from a previously untried dealer) and they just growed! Fairly sure my trusted LFS has them right at Japonica but they aren't harming anything in the tank, so there they shall stay. Here is one pictured with a typical Amano.


----------



## Ken Loach (30 Nov 2017)

Another tweak to the ‘scape - added a piece of root-wood. Might mess about re-positioning it until I get the effect I want.


----------



## Ken Loach (24 Dec 2017)

Neat solution to the old Fluval Flex vent problem to stop fish and shrimp getting into the pre-filter compartment. This has been variously solved on the forums with sponge, mesh, filter wool, etc.

All new Flexes now come with snap-in plastic screens fitted and these can also be purchased as a spare for around a couple of pounds. Just fitted mine and am very pleased with the result. They still won’t stop baby shrimps or tiny fish, but I don’t have that problem!


----------

